# Acer Revo 6 in 1 card reader

## Scorpion265

Hello All,

I need some help getting this card reader working. I can't seem to find it in lspci, and am wondering if anyone else has had any luck?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Scorpion265,

We really need its lspci or lsusb data so we know exactly what hardware you have.

You will want SCSI Generic support, SCSI disk support and Scan all Logical Unit Numbers (LUNs) in the SCSI part of the kernek and in the USB menu, you will need USB storage.

Your device will appear as a single SCSI device with each card type as a logical unit. When you don't have Scan all Logical Unit Numbers (LUNs) selected, only the first slot will work.

----------

